# need confirmation or refutation please



## gridlockd (Jun 30, 2013)

I got a couple of log cuts about 24 to 30" long from dying tree one of the local churches cut down on their property. I would have gotten more, but the biggest section of the tree had several large galvanized bolts sticking out of it and i decided not to risk it. anyway, I thought it was maple (no idea on what variant) but when I started milling it, it has amazing grain and is much darker colored than I expected from maple. 
The church elders had no idea what type of tree it was, so i pose the question to all of you. am I correct on my guess of some kind of maple? any idea what kind based on the pictures? all comments are appreciated!
I apologize in advance if the pics are not quality, i took them with my phone just before for the night. I can get better ones if it will help identify...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2013)

Bark looks sort of like pecan but I am not real certain - just a wild guess. Pecan lumber can vary a great deal too so it could be, but it could be a lot of things. Wish you'd have gotten a leaf.


----------



## JonLanier (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm going with Poplar.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 1, 2013)

If it is pecan you will know. It is like trying to drive nails into cement. (nicknamed "pecancrete" for a reason.) Poplar around here is more of a greenish cast.


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 1, 2013)

I've been cutting o much walnut I may be seeing walnut but it almost looks like walnut when it's first cut and still got the green tinge to it.


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2013)

Can't see how it could be maple, but other than that I don't have any guesses better than what's already been posted


----------



## gridlockd (Jul 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Bark looks sort of like pecan but I am not real certain - just a wild guess. Pecan lumber can vary a great deal too so it could be, but it could be a lot of things. Wish you'd have gotten a leaf.



Yea, Sorry Kevin. by the time I was called about the tree, the whole thing had already been cut up and had been laying in a pile for a couple weeks so no leaves available. 
After all the posts i've seen where leaves/endgrain/bark shots were requested, I tried to get one of everything I had.


----------



## gridlockd (Jul 1, 2013)

I was able to get in touch with the groundskeeper, who happens to be one of the older members of the church. He says it was an elm tree. after comparing pics from phinds website to what i've taken, it looks like a pretty close match. does anyone agree/disagree? I've never worked any elm, so any tips on turning or milling/sawing is appreciated.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2013)

I actually considered Elm as a second guess based solely on the wood, but the reason I didn't was because of the bark.


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 1, 2013)

I would definitely go with elm. I have 4 pecan logs in my stash snd although the bark is similar, yours doesnt line up with my pecan. The coloration of your bark looked like pecan, but when I enhanced the pic I decided my vote would be elm. Either way its gorgeous wood and will make some beautiful turnings.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2013)

I can see elm...

There are a number of varieties, but all our local elm smells like a port-o-potty when it's wet. It seems to move a fair bit when drying, but it seems less prone to cracking than a lot of other species that are prone to movement. FWIW, my limited experience is based on drying rough turnings, so flat stock may be different.


----------



## gridlockd (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks to all for the input. concensus so far seems to agree with elm, so that's what i'll go with.


----------

